# Does anybody know?



## Hissy Missy (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello, i dont usualy post here but i saw a strange looking bird in my garden and worderd if anybody knew what type it was?










spankies very muchly : victory:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

you know, i'm very tempted to say woodcock but (no offence) i'm not gonna say 100% with that pic :blush:

will wait and see what other peeps think 

EDIT: roughly when did you spot it?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

I think you're right : victory:


----------



## Hissy Missy (Dec 6, 2009)

about an hour ago, i no the pics not great, but it was a camra phone through a snowed on window so no offence taken lol. It made me laugh coz it was ramming its head down into the snow up to its neck :lol2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

i just ask cause they're primarily nocturnal  colder weather might have them out foraging more:










(not my pic i should add)


----------



## Hissy Missy (Dec 6, 2009)

thats my bird! dammit they r cute!


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

It's a Woodcock alright.They are turning up in all sorts of unusual places due to the weather.
Numbers arrive on our shores each winter and are normally found in wet woodland.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

woodcock - they have been turning up in gardens as they're looking for food.

they also have a habit of flying into buildings in London.

odd birds, but lovely.

well done on your visitor.


----------



## Hissy Missy (Dec 6, 2009)

i wanted to keep him, so gorgous :flrt:


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Havent looked at any feathererd birds for ages, i thorght it might be a stone chat


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

Woodcock, with all the snow and cold weather, they are out and about feeding up in gardens and other unusual places, we had 8 in our garden 1 day last week, evn been out in the sticks an on a farm its the first time ive ever seen Woodcock feed too!! :2thumb:


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

the rspb are doing a garden bird monitoring thing at the moment (didnt pay too much attention as i have no garden with my flat). might be worth checking out the website and letting them know? trying to track unusual birds etc i think :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

We saw one at the stables a few weeks back. My daughter was very excited when I told her how rarely seen they are, normally.


----------

